# How does TUG add new resorts to marketplace?



## ocean11 (Dec 17, 2008)

How do new resort listings get created on TUG marketplace?  Who does that?  I have a timeshare rent I wanted to post, but the resort was not recognized by the TUG database (Ocean Blue in Punta Cana, DR)....  Thanks.


----------



## TUGBrian (Dec 17, 2008)

simply submit an email with the resort info to tug@Tug2.net and we will get it added for you.


----------

